# Kronos: What do these symbols mean?



## MagskratiaDarius (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello! I was a seasonal turned part-time this last holiday season. I have a few questions about the Kronos app. I see some symbols such as (x) or $$$. I have no idea what some of them mean. Can someone help me out?

I know (x) means transfer. Are there any other symbols I need to know?

I was a Market person turned Checkout Advocate. But next week, I have a few Cleaning shifts with the $$$ symbols. I haven’t fully transferred from Market to Checkout but my ETLs and TLs know what’s going on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2021)

Every store is different. Ck with your tl.


----------

